# .204 tack driver.



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Built another .204 rig. Howa 1500 heavy barrel .204. Bell and Carlson Medalist Varmint/ Tactical stock. Burris Veracity 5-25x 50 SCR MOA FFP. `

Took it to the indoor 100 yard range, she is shooting well under .5 MOA, 3 rounds touching each other.....which equates to minute of prairie dog. And if a rifle is shooting minute of p-dog, its good enough to kill predators.

I did the paint job. I wanted something different than a real tree looking camo, so I went with a GAP style camo pattern. Everything you see here is krylon rattle can.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

lookin good Mo Mo!!!!!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Great looking rig!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice ! I really like my 204, it's like a laser, just stay away from the 32gr VMax for coyotes. They aren't tough enough, and like to splash. The 32's will cut a PD in half if you hit them right


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Maybe a keeper this time?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Real nice.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

youngdon said:


> Nice ! I really like my 204, it's like a laser, just stay away from the 32gr VMax for coyotes. They aren't tough enough, and like to splash. The 32's will cut a PD in half if you hit them right


I owned a .204 a few years ago. I never had any problems with 32gr VMax rounds. They would anchor the coyote real quick. And come to think about it, I never had one walk off either. I guess it's all about shot placement.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

glenway said:


> Maybe a keeper this time?


Lol....yeah, I think so.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I happen to agree with Don on the 32 gr V-max. I went to the 40gr hollow point by sierra or the ones Midway sells. I know its placement, but I have hit several on types of bones, whether it be a leg or shoulder and nothing but splashes. I even had one coming in straight at me and when I shot it measured 11 steps, it turned and ran and had to finish it off with a round up the butt !! The first shot was barely off center chest and was just a splatter, never getting past the hide !!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Mo Mo said:


> I owned a .204 a few years ago. I never had any problems with 32gr VMax rounds. They would anchor the coyote real quick. And come to think about it, I never had one walk off either. I guess it's all about shot placement.


I'll be the first to admit that the one I had run off with a flap of skin the size of your head hanging off his shoulder was likely due to the 32gr pill being placed incorrectly. But in my defense the coyote moved, they do that in AZ, and I did chase him down for what seemed like a mile, it wasn't, but that doesn't explain the other one I had that wanted to take a run with a just behind the shoulder shot. Thankfully my partner dropped him with a follow up. You go right ahead and use what you say works for you, and I'll stick with what I know from my first hand experience works for me and trusted friends.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Well, for now at least, I have some 32's to use up. Once those are gone, I will try to go heavier maybe. Hornady is making a 45gr soft point. My rifle only has a 1:12 twist rate. So I dunno how it's going to do with the heavier projectiles.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Took this rifle hunting today ( seen 3 coyotes, all on the move at full run, gusty conditions, no shot). She's a little on the heavy side( 13.6lbs with optic and tall bipod). But when I am sitting on my rear, she is steady. This rifle isn't made for walking long distances. But I guess that's the trade off for supreme accuracy. I also built this rifle for a prairie dog rifle...so this will be awesome for that. Who knows, maybe I will add another .204 rifle, next would be a lightweight, to the gun cabinet.

I sure as hell am not getting rid of this one!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

45gr shoot in some 1-12 twist barrels and not in others. They keyholed or disintegrated in mine, never making it to the target. The 35gr Berger kill. The 39 gr sierras do too.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I sure as hell am not getting rid of this one!

Now these are words for all of PT to remember !!!! lmao


----------

